# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Chạy DNC trên máy CNC

## huutinh

Chào các anh trên diễn đàn, hiện em đang dùng con CNC Kitamura Mycenter1, dung lượng trên bộ nhớ nó tầm 126Kb, chạy những chi tiết nhỏ,đơn giản thì ok,nhưng khi chạy 3D như khuôn thì bộ nhớ máy nhỏ quá, nay em muốn hỏi là có cách nào nâng cấp bộ nhớ cho máy hay chạy trược tiếp thông qua USB hay máy tính được không ạ ? Em đọc tài liệu thì thấy có thể mở chức năng DNC trên máy,sao đó kết nối máy tính chạy trực tiếp G-code từ máy tính,không cần đổ chương trình vào máy, có thử chỉnh trong parameter theo như chỉ dẫn nhưng không thành công. Hiện em đang dùng bộ truyền DNC để nạp G-Code cho máy. Máy em hệ điều hành Fanuc O-M C. Có anh nào đang dùng con này hay biết có thể giúp em không ạ ?
Thank.

----------


## CKD

Chức năng DNC thì nó đã truyền tuần tự từng dòng lệnh vào máy rồi mà bạn?.
Có chăng thiết bị DNC hay PC thì nó khác nhau chút chút thôi.

Nếu đã truyền từ thiết bik DNC vào được mà kết nối máy tính không được. Thì nguyên nhân chính có thể là do việc cấu hình serial port cho PC chưa đúng, hoặc cổng kết nối bị lỗi v.v...

----------


## huutinh

> Chức năng DNC thì nó đã truyền tuần tự từng dòng lệnh vào máy rồi mà bạn?.
> Có chăng thiết bị DNC hay PC thì nó khác nhau chút chút thôi.
> 
> Nếu đã truyền từ thiết bik DNC vào được mà kết nối máy tính không được. Thì nguyên nhân chính có thể là do việc cấu hình serial port cho PC chưa đúng, hoặc cổng kết nối bị lỗi v.v...


Hiện tại em chưa biết bật chức năng DNC trên máy CNC, em chạy máy thông qua bộ truyền DNC ngoài bằng cách nạp chương trình vào đó thông qua USB rồi từ đó đẩy nguyên chương trình lên bộ nhớ CNC,với chương trình ngắn thì ok,nhưng với chương trình dài thì truyền hết bộ nhớ,máy CNC sẽ báo lỗi hết bộ nhớ ạ, em muốn hỏi là để bật chức năng DNC trên máy CNC như thế nào ? Trên bảng điều khiển của máy không có nút nào bật ạ.

----------


## CKD

Vụ này mình ít dùng nên không rỏ vụ setup. Nhưng máy mình dùng thì truyền CNC theo tốc độ thực thi lệnh trên CNC. Nên nó chỉ truyền dự trữ trước 1 ít thôi à.
Trong trường hợp này thì bộ truyền DNC hay truyền DNC với máy tính thì như nhau. Việc truyền và bufer thế nào mình nghĩ là nằm ở khâu setup. Khâu này thì mình.. botay.com  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác chọn chế độ Tape để nhận chương trình truyền trực tiếp từ máy tính hoặc bộ DNC nhé bác. bộ điều khiển fanuc OM thì thường đường truyền là 9600 bác ah

----------


## hanasimitai

1. Chuyển sang chế độ TAPE
2. Bấm để truyền g code trên bộ truyền DNC ( hỏi hiệp phát để biết)
3. bấm nút  cycle start trên máy CNC.
4. Kiếm con gà với chai rượu nhâm nhi chờ hết chương trình.

----------


## huutinh

> 1. Chuyển sang chế độ TAPE
> 2. Bấm để truyền g code trên bộ truyền DNC ( hỏi hiệp phát để biết)
> 3. bấm nút  cycle start trên máy CNC.
> 4. Kiếm con gà với chai rượu nhâm nhi chờ hết chương trình.


Dạ,em đã làm được rồi, thank anh ạ.

----------

vuongkhang

----------

